# No amp



## Guest (Nov 15, 2002)

Is it possible to amplify your speakers with out an amplifier?


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

You can if you buy a new deck that pushes more power to the speakers.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Do you not want an amp? You can always get a small amp to power your speakers.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2002)

I think that it would be better if you did have an amp though.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

I think it would be 100 times better by adding an amplifier.


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

Forkri, get an amp! Using a deck is ghetto! One that says 60 watts is only like 22 watts, and after about 15 watts they start to distort. Amp!!!


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

> *Forkri, get an amp! Using a deck is ghetto!*


that is a VERY judgemental answer. understand that everyone doesn't have the money to get an amp. he has a valid question, so don't force your limited and biased knowledge on him. answer his question and leave it at that. 

Forkri, the answer to your question is no


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

Cranium, why you tryin to bash on me? I believe that my biased answer was not biased since there's about 2 other people who said that he should get an amp. Hmmmmm, RIF, reading is fundamental!!!


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

im taking about the "Ghetto" part. reading may be fundamental, but as for comprehension, your on the short side of tiny in that department. 

and its not just me a few others have called you a "dumbass" on a couple of other threads.


----------

